

How Google helped us fail early, fail fast - amalantony06
http://blog.scrollback.io/2014/10/how-google-helped-us-fail-early-fail_21.html

======
kendrickjs
Nice story... I think it was a smart move to target tech communities. I was on
your homepage. Looks like you guys also link the chat on web with irc chat.
These two should play well together.

------
aravindet
Building your business on top of someone else’s platform seems like a risky
thing to do. But then again, everyone’s basically building apps for walled
gardens nowadays.

~~~
gjsriv
Yes, but google did surprise the world by moving away from xmpp.

------
gjsriv
amalantony: are you a part of the team? It is brave of the team to have
opensourced the entire code-base under AGPL. Success to you guys.

~~~
amalantony06
Yes, I am part of the team. Thanks!

